# Hello from France



## A4K (Apr 16, 2010)

Welcome aboard Didier!...And no worries about the english -I'm from New Zealand, we don't speak it either!


----------



## JUG (Apr 16, 2010)

hi

i am e new member on this forum and a 45 year old and is live in CHALON Sur SAONE near DIJON
but my english is not perfect sorry i like a built a kit

on this

http://www.casimages.com







and ever

gooday

Didier


----------



## JUG (Apr 16, 2010)

hi

i am e new member on this forum and a 45 year old and is live in CHALON Sur SAONE near DIJON
but my english is not perfect sorry i like a built a kit

on this

http://www.casimages.com

http://nsm03.casimages.com/img/2010/04/07//100407123538946965784449.jpg

and ever

gooday

Didier


----------



## imalko (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello Didier and welcome to the forum. Greetings from Serbia.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 16, 2010)

G'day Didier, greetings from Oz and welcome to the family, and no worries about the English mate, it's your models we like to see.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 16, 2010)

Welcome Didier! Your english is far better than my French and better than some english-speaking people I know.

You picture didn't show up. If you are uploading from your computer, us the "Go Advanced" button below and then the "Manage Attachments" button on that screen.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2010)

Welcome to the board Didier.

CR is right. If you want to show us a pic , upload it using the described way above. I have corrected your post a little bit.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2010)

G'day mate, welcome from down under...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello Didier and welcome from England.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 16, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Colin1 (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice job Didier
what manufacturer is it and what scale?
It has the 'too tall' look of the old Revell 1/32 offering but I don't recognise the canopy


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2010)

Welcome Didier. Sorry for the stupid look of the thread no, I accidentally deleted the other one and have had to rebuild it hence the resulting thread we have here.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Apr 16, 2010)

Welcome Didier.  That plane looks great! Not to worry about English, we are an understanding lot and besides what better way to practice.


----------



## riacrato (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello and welcome.

I just got dumped by a half-french-half-swiss girl btw, but I will not hold that against you. Might need your support in this actually.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 16, 2010)

Welcome aboard Didier!


----------



## A4K (Apr 16, 2010)

How come my post ended up first Gnomey? Sounds like I'm on holiday in France or something (oh for the chance!  )


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2010)

Deleted the original thread and then had to copy all the posts over by backing up to the page and copying the posts. However the post of your I copied was done before Didier's post that I copied and therefore it ended up before Didier's post and deleting it deletes the thread. However now you have posted again I can fix that or we can just leave it as is...


----------



## A4K (Apr 16, 2010)

No worries from me, but it's Didier's thread so up to him...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 16, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Didier. 8)


Wheels


----------



## otftch (Apr 16, 2010)

Welcome aboard. Bon Avion.
Ed


----------



## smackers (Apr 18, 2010)

Welcome Didier,
Nice model, look forward to seeing more.

Mike


----------



## JUG (Apr 18, 2010)

thanks for all 

this P-47 is a Tamiya kit scale 1/48 (modified canopy for P-51 malcom hood )

didier 

more pictures coming soon


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Welcome to the family Didier....


----------



## JUG (Apr 20, 2010)

many thanks for all reply 

didier


----------

